# Pink or Purple screen



## Cane11 (Oct 27, 2007)

I just purchased a used HR10-250 (not hacked), and every couple days when I turn it on it is all pinkish purple on the screen. I just have to change the format from 1080i to anything else and then put it back on 1080i and it is fine. Is there a fix for this?


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

That happens to me occasionally after a power glitch. If your power is not very stable in your area, you could try a UPS.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

How is it connected to your TV? If HDMI try component. Or the other way around.


----------

